# Nuevos componentes electronicos (de montaje superficial)



## black_flowers (Dic 23, 2006)

Hola a to2. Creo que mis conocimientos de los componentes electronicos se están quedando algo anticuados. Cada vez que desmonto algo (un mobil, una videoconsola, un mando a distancia) me aparecen cosas que de las cuales no entiendo su funcionamiento o no se identificar. Atras quedaron ya los típicos condensadores resistencias e incluso los cables que uno se encontraba al desmontar una radio. Incluso en la carrera que he estudiado (i.tec.ind,electronica) no he visto para nada estos nuevos componentes. A lo que me estoy refiriendo y lo que quiero preguntar es:
Cómo identifico los componentes de montaje superficial (cuál es una resistencia cuál un condensador cuál una bobina, un diodo, etc) y si conoceis algún link donde salga algo de esto pues mejor.
Y con respecto a los cables (que ya no aparecen para nada en los nuevos circuitos) me he fijado que ahora se usan mucho una especie de tiras de goma (se usan mucho para pantallas de cristal líquido) que están entre los contactos de los componentes. Me gustaría saber un poco en qué consisten y cómo trabajan. 

Bueno ya se que es mucho preguntar así que si me podeis dar un link donde tengan tutoriales o hablen de estos componentes modernos os lo agradecería un montón.


UN SALUDO Y FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS !!


----------



## JV (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola black_flowers, no es lo mas completo pero te puede ayudar.

http://www.smtsolutions.com.ar/curso_smd.htm

Por lo que he visto en mi trabajo:

-las resistencias son negras con un codigo alfanumerico de 3 caracteres indicando el valor
-los capacitores son un color tipo marfil sin codigo
-los diodos rectificadores son negros con un codigo indicando el tipo (ej el 1N4001 dice M7)
-los diodos tipo 1N4148 son similares a los convencionales pero sin las patas de alambre


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 26, 2006)

gracias !! felices fiestas!


----------



## cliche (Ene 6, 2007)

amigo yo me inscribi en esta pagina hace poco pero te puedo alludar bastante 
esta tecnologia se lla smd (montaje superficial)
se creo para reducir el tamaño de los circuitos basicam,ente pero ttiene una gran gama de beneficios ya que en reducidos espacios podemos montar una gran variedad de componentes si trabajas en un servicio tecnico practicamente ve a serte imposible conseguir repuestos ya que estos los tienen las empresas las cuales diseñan los circuitos
las resistencias.los condensadores,transistores.etc siguen cumpliendo la misma funcion que siempre han cumplido me refiero a que las resistencias siguen oponiendose al paso del flujo electrico.mientras que los condensadores actual como filtro aplicando corriente en cilos negativos uo reaccionando segun la aplicacion que quiera darle la persona que lo emplea pro normalmente esta es la forma en que se emplea, por consiguiente los transisitores amplifican y siguen teniendo sus aplicaciones normales me refiero a un amplificador de base comunmseguidor de emisor o emisor comun y el colector comun.
amigo con esto solo quiero hacerte entender que le electronica es la misma solo ha cambiado la plicacion solo piensa si ocuparamos la tecnologia que se ocupaba antes tendriamos un celulñar de el porte de una cada como lo solian ser antes los computadores....
solo ha ca,biado el tamaño ya que antes se fabricaban de tamaño manipulable justamente para poder manipularlos pero la tecnologia smd no es manipulada de manera directa por una persona si no que la trabajan maquinas especialmentes diseñadas para que puedan trabajar con ese tipo de  componentes ojalas te alla servodo mi consejo adios_::::::::::::::


----------

